# Tattoos??



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey guys... i was wondering if any of u have any outdoor/wildlife tattoos!?!

My older bro is REALLY good at drawing and is guna be gettin into the art of tattooing and i want an idea.. yea i know some of u are young.. but my mom said she would give me parental consent to get one if i REALLY want one.. i just wanted some ideas!!!

Thanx Fellas!


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

ya my mom is doin the same thing...i may get a browning buckmark with a rebel flag behind it


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

That would be sweet.. i was thinkin an Interlocking antlers armband...


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I know this doesn't have to do this an outdoor/wildlife tattoo, but I have an arrow tattoo on my left hand between my thumb and my pointer finger. It's helping me line the grip up straight in my hand because my hand sweats really bad. 
In a few years I want to get a tattoo on my lower back of an eagle with the american flag and have an archery sign on one side and the olympic rings on the other side. :wink::archer:


----------



## fredbear4990 (Dec 20, 2006)

i dont have any animal or wild life tats but i do have tats. i am planning on getting like a real bada** lookin buck on my arm as soon as i get the money. i got my first tat when i was 16.


----------



## wvbowkid91 (May 11, 2007)

I have my initals in old english down my leg.

i got it when i was 15.


----------

